# Vote for the worst night out in Leeds



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

It looks like there's some strong contenders, looking at the photos. 






Mezz





Oceana





Space


More here: http://leeds.tab.co.uk/2013/11/20/worst-night-out-in-leeds/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2013)

Those look right classy places! 

I wonder if our Fez909 frequents any of them?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 21, 2013)

Never been to any of then, and haven't even heard of Mezz. I would go to Space if there was a good DJ on. It used to be alright I think.

The comments on that article *facepalm*


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 21, 2013)

Pontefract's only a short train ride away from Leeds, what's stopping you ?

http://www.big-fellas.co.uk/gallery.php


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Pontefract's only a short train ride away from Leeds, what's stopping you ?
> 
> http://www.big-fellas.co.uk/gallery.php


good cakes too i hear


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 4, 2013)

Never been to Mezz, went to Space once I believe (but this was back in 2004 before I moved to Leeds) and have been to Oceana a few times (including one relatively recently for some unknown reason)

On the flip side, there's a lot of really pretentious up-their-own-arse places (think pop-up bars or speak easies) which may also contend for the title


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 4, 2013)

The best night out was always The Orbit. No idea if it's still open.

<goes to check>

Seems it is.


----------



## mao (Dec 4, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Pontefract's only a short train ride away from Leeds, what's stopping you ?
> 
> http://www.big-fellas.co.uk/gallery.php



Classy!


----------



## pinkmonkey (Dec 4, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Pontefract's only a short train ride away from Leeds, what's stopping you ?
> 
> http://www.big-fellas.co.uk/gallery.php



Or Kikos - When I was a teenager it had three dancefloors, one for punters from Ponte, another for punters from Cas, the middle one for the punch ups.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 4, 2013)

Mezz is struggling to hold on to its licence by the sound of things, partly as a result of the 'rape' video:

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....club-s-nights-of-debauchery-updated-1-6288712

Classy comments as ever.


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 4, 2013)

Is Mezz the new name for Chilli White?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 15, 2014)

For an alternative shit night out, you cold try the general elliot or the vine in the city centre. 

Good Old fashioned pubs full of assorted fat, middleaged, embittered racists, misogynists, fash  and violent alcoholics.


----------



## Edie (Jan 15, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> For an alternative shit night out, you cold try the general elliot or the vine in the city centre.
> 
> Good Old fashioned pubs full of assorted fat, middleaged, embittered racists, misogynists, fash  and violent alcoholics.


Fucking hell the people you see outside them are just medieval  

Anyway, nothing wrong with Leeds. Is what it is, get dressed up, go downtown, get pissed and have a laugh.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 15, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Pontefract's only a short train ride away from Leeds, what's stopping you ?
> 
> http://www.big-fellas.co.uk/gallery.php



Big fellas is on a side road called Beastfair .


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 16, 2014)

Since when was a night out on the piss supposed to be classy anyway?


----------



## Cornetto (Feb 5, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> For an alternative shit night out, you cold try the general elliot or the vine in the city centre.
> 
> Good Old fashioned pubs full of assorted fat, middleaged, embittered racists, misogynists, fash  and violent alcoholics.



I have a pint in the Elliot on a regular basis, cheep and people don't bother you. Never met any of the above people apart from alcoholics.


----------

